# Biggest mm



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear wats the biggest MM made did thy make a big tractor like the 7580 allis ?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it would be the a4t 1600 made 1970-72 585 cid mm 6 cyl engine or optional cat engine 140 pto hp articulated 4wd


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

cool ty bear have 2 see if i can find a pik of it :driving: :ride:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

bear do you have a picture of one? I just searched google an they dont have ne except them toys


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey farmmie you didn't look very hard lol :canada:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey bear whats the smallest MM ??? :truth: :truth:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here is the coolest looking MM l think


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:naah: 

You guys are fudging. The A4T-1600 is a White made tractor. Just because White bought out MM does not mean they are still MMs. Thats what the correct police say. NANA


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

jbetts that was a white


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya l know that but it has MM on it and A4T-1600 it is the biggest MM just like MF NANA NANA    




come on farmmie you should know this


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a white lawn mower:smoking:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

white continued with the a4t after the buyout if you look close at that pic it says mm on the hood you can find some with the yellow paint on them yet. white kept the basic design when they switched to their 4-150, 4-180, and 4-210 series of tractors


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I have a white lawn mower:smoking: *


well l have a green one what brand is it why did you paint it white    lol


ops being smart a$$


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol yes u r lol just kidding. Those Whites r tuff lookin lawn mowers it'll take yer deere ne day:2foryou:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the smallest production tractor excluding mm's lawn and garden line would have been the bf. they did build a model yt wich was basically a model r with 2 cylynders cut off the engine. only 25 of these were built


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish all these old brands would still be in business


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this is before it was restored


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think my grandpa's was similar to that I guess its alright lollol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l got a 38A snow blower for it and grip tires it has 12 hp vary nice Deere l can out pull Lawn tractor with 16 to 20 hp


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what l would like to get is one of these


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oooooooohhhhh ya it's a JD 212


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what l would like to get is one of these *


are those them patio tractors? on ytmag they had some forsale a little while ago


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *are those them patio tractors? on ytmag they had some forsale a little while ago *


what you taking about they are Deere they are that coluer because the custmers did not want green GT in that year they are rare and alot of money


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey farmmie post a link to YT


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here ya go http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/photoads/classifieds.cgi
i need to PM you about sumin


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you never been there jbetts?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nope and can find the tractor you taking about ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *here ya go http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/photoads/classifieds.cgi
> i need to PM you about sumin *


ok you can PM me


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

i did


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:worthy: :worthy: 

Bear you is right and I was wrong. I did a little more searching and came up with this bit of info. http://www.toytractorshow.com/a4t-1600.htmhttp://www.toytractorshow.com/a4t-1600.htm

Hope you will accept my humble appology:worthy:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it miight just be my computer :argh: but that link dont work


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

did not work keep trying


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yay its not just me yummy breakfast:homereat:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

:ditto: :ditto: :stupid: lol just joking


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hahaha funny


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup l learn from the best


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol:stupid: :headclap:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *lol:stupid: :headclap: *


ya you are


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ik lol


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

no problem johnbrohn no need to apolagize but i'll accept it just the same


----------

